# How to remove algae off of silicone sealant?



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

I have some algae stuck on the silicone in my tank. Ive tried many things which include, a toothbrush, mr clean magic eraser, velcro, and a sponge. Nothing got rid of the algae on the silicone and it looks nasty.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Bump.. never figured this out myself..udually I just scrub it with s scrubby sponge.. gotta b an easier way tho..


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

took a photo


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I think it works its way under/behind/in the silicone sometimes and there isn't a whole lot you can do. I wonder if there is a way to block the light along the silicone so the algae dies and maybe goes away?


----------



## BraveBuc (Nov 8, 2012)

I've had decent success in the past with the original magic eraser that you have tried already. Just lots of gentle rubbing and patients worked great for me. Of course, I had different algae.


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

I've left it there; scrub too hard and silicone starts coming off with the algae so I don't want to take chances. I actually have one tank with black silicone, and while not to everyone's liking, I think it's kinda sharp.


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

Mix excel with water in a spray bottle and spray when doing water changes. Works like a charm.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

koiboi said:


> I've left it there; scrub too hard and silicone starts coming off with the algae so I don't want to take chances. I actually have one tank with black silicone, and while not to everyone's liking, I think it's kinda sharp.


I actually think the black silicone looks nice and clean too. I saw a tank one time that almost looked like the glass had a tint also.. but it was clear.. weird.. with black silicone..

Ill def try the excell thing...


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Mathman said:


> Mix excel with water in a spray bottle and spray when doing water changes. Works like a charm.


What percentage? And I also tried using H2O2 but no results


----------

